# London Research Donor Eggs



## Nottingham Research (Jan 26, 2015)

*Seeking Successful Donor Egg patients London*. CARE, a UK Fertility Treatment provider is conducting research with women who have been on the fertility treatment journey using donor eggs. You may have used donor eggs with CARE CRM in the UK or at an alternative clinic abroad. The research investigates the patient journey in terms of the decisions, choices, information and care needed at different times. A small discussion group will take place on March 3rd at 8pm in central London. Research participants are given £60 as a token 'thank you' for their time. The researchers have signed the HFEA patient confidentiality agreement and will treat all patient information with utmost sensitivity. Please email: [email protected] if you would like further information and think you may be interested in attending.


----------

